# General > Hobbies >  Dressmaker's Dummy

## beetlecrusher

Does anyone have a dressmaker's dummy for sale?

----------


## sheilapl

yes I have a dummy but I dont know if its any good for what your after but your welcome to come and see it. PM me for info

----------

